# Browser läd Webseite erst nach 30 sekunden



## mrno (25. Juni 2004)

Hi,
Ich habe ein großes problem mit meinem Browser unter Linux. Wenn ich ein seite aufrufe fängt er erst nach ca.30 sekunden an diese zu laden. Kann mir da jemand helfen was ich falsch eingestellt habe? Ich gehe über einen router ins Netz (der router baut die internetverbindung auf).


----------



## Helmut Klein (25. Juni 2004)

Um welchen Browser handelt es sich?
Tritt der Fehler nur mit diesem Browser auf?

Fütter uns mal mit paar Infos.


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Juni 2004)

Tritt es nur beim ersten Aufrufen der Site auf oder beim Aufrufen JEDER Website? Mönsch, lasst Euch doch net alles aus der Nase ziehen!


----------



## mrno (27. Juni 2004)

es tritt bei jedem browser auf und es ist egal ob ich die seite schonmal aufgerufen habe auch da läd er die Seite erst später. Ich habe auch schon mal die Firewall deaktiviert, aber es ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Helmut Klein (27. Juni 2004)

Tritt das Problem denn nur beim browsen auf oder auch wenn du andere Dienste nutzen willst?

Ich denke nämlich, dass das etwas mit deinem DNS-Server zu tun hat, es dauert einfach bis die Domain resolved ist. Probiers mal mit einem anderen (stehen in der /etc/resolv.conf).


----------



## mrno (27. Juni 2004)

Das problem  tritt nur beim browser auf. Updates kann ich ohne verzögerung runterladen. Wenn ich einen Server anpinge sind die Zeiten ganz normal.
Die dns einstellungen müssten eigendlich stimmen.


----------



## DeathAngel (28. Juni 2004)

Mhh .... bei mir dauert es auch ein weilchen bis die ersten Webseiten aufgerufen werden. Ich benutze den Mozilla1.6 der Core2 Installation.
Dieses Phänomen tritt allerdings nur auf, wenn ich den Mozilla öffne und die "ersten" Webseiten besuche. Ich habe dies bisher auf den Cache von Mozilla geschoben, da er ja die Seiten pro Sitzung aktualisiert .... 
Unter RH9 war das nicht der Fall, dort habe ich ebenfalls den 1.6er benutzt, allerdings hatte ich mir das Paket von mozilla selbst heruntergeladen und installiert.

Kann es sein, das Core2 ein paar Änderungen am Mozilla vorgenommen hat, oder sind es beide identische Pakete ?


----------



## Sway (28. Juni 2004)

Hört sich so an, als  ob der erste DNS Server falsch ist


----------



## mrno (28. Juni 2004)

und woher weis ich dann welches der richtige dns ist
Der dns-server läuft ja auf meinem router und ich habe dort die ip des routers angegeben


----------

